# Stroodlepuff & I are going away



## Gizmo (4/8/15)

From Thursday 6th - 12th August 2015 Sharri and I are taking a much needed break and are going to visit my aunt in Durban..





Please note Vape King fourways will still be operational. @MiffyPuff and @HappyCamper will be at the fourways branch.. 

Just a little heads up

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## shaunnadan (4/8/15)

Enjoy the break and the warm weather for all of us vaalies

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Gizmo (4/8/15)

shaunnadan said:


> Enjoy the break and the warm weather for all of us vaalies



Thanks Shaunster

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Riaz (4/8/15)

There a beach in Durban called ''my aunt''? 

Enjoy guys

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## BhavZ (4/8/15)

Riaz said:


> There a beach in Durban called ''my aunt''?
> 
> Enjoy guys


Yeah its called my taani 

Enjoy the break guys

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Gizmo (7/8/15)

Testing pictures


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/8/15)

Yip that's the issue.


----------



## Gizmo (7/8/15)

Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (7/8/15)

Testing


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/8/15)

Well that worked!  But the next one didn't?


----------



## Gizmo (7/8/15)

Think I know what it is standby

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------

